# Canon Rebel T3



## fdenny (Dec 27, 2014)

Have a Canon Rebel T3 bought in November 2013. Has had very little use. This Christmas I went to use it and needed the flash. All it does it does is click 3 times and I get on the screen "* Err 05 The built -in flash could not be raised. Turn the camera off and on again."*. Switching the power off and on does not seem to help.
I can get the flash to raise by using my finger nail and gently pulling up on the flash while pushing the shutter button. Then the camera works normal. Cannot seen any thing that is dirty once the flash is raised?
Any solutions?


----------



## TeT (Dec 27, 2014)

There are youtube videos on the subject...

try blowing out the flash release mechanism with air...


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 27, 2014)

I had an issue with my 60D where the "button" under the hotshoe was depressed because the metal "ramp" wouldn't go far enough up. 

So I'd check that... but honestly, if that doesn't work, then I have no clue.


----------



## fdenny (Dec 27, 2014)

Tried cleaning the catches but did not seem to help


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi JD. Fdenny. 
I can say from my experience, when the button is stuck, it prevents the release mechanism from working, OP mentions mechanism cycles 3 times then quits. It sounds like a sticky hinge mechanism to me, lack of use dried out lubricant or some such if it can be raised with a little help. 
I might try pushing it almost down ( not far enough to latch) and then see if it will spring up. If it does it could be that the release mechanism is not pulling the hooks far enough to completely clear the pop up flash. 

Solutions,
A, continue to assist the pop up flash with finger nail. 
B, send to Canon for service / repair. 
C, pretend it us a 1 or 5 series body and use a proper flash!  : ;D
Please let us know if you fix it how you did it. 

Cheers, Graham. 



jdramirez said:


> I had an issue with my 60D where the "button" under the hotshoe was depressed because the metal "ramp" wouldn't go far enough up.
> 
> So I'd check that... but honestly, if that doesn't work, then I have no clue.


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 28, 2014)

fdenny said:


> Have a Canon Rebel T3 bought in November 2013. Has had very little use. This Christmas I went to use it and needed the flash. All it does it does is click 3 times and I get on the screen "* Err 05 The built -in flash could not be raised. Turn the camera off and on again."*. Switching the power off and on does not seem to help.
> I can get the flash to raise by using my finger nail and gently pulling up on the flash while pushing the shutter button. Then the camera works normal. Cannot seen any thing that is dirty once the flash is raised?
> Any solutions?


My 7D has done the very same on a few occasions. I was under the impression that the 3 clicks are the way Canon intended for it to work to try to raise the flash; if it doesn't come up after three consecutive attempts, then show error message.

I haven't figured out why it happens on mine, but for now I believe it can be related to how it has been stored in a backpack. Hinges, release mechanism and hook - everything seems clean, and without evidence of heavy wearing. Mostly my problem has been temporarily solved by cycling the power switch.


----------



## fdenny (Dec 29, 2014)

Just called Canon . 1 month past warranty they say to send it in for repair at *my *cost. Min to look at it is $149 plus what ever is required to fix. As I got the camera on sale for $289 does not seen too economical to me. I guess it may have to be a day light camera or use my finger nail when ever I need a flash.


----------



## sama (Dec 29, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9ePwa0HDGA

Even though I don't understand his language, he has demonstrated how to fix the built in flash pop up problem. I even add a drop of light machine oil to lubricate the part. It works on my old 40D and the problem never return.

I quoted hereunder from : "http://www.justanswer.com/digital-cameras/6jkxj-flash-unit-canon-eos-rebel-t3-will-not-raise.html" which explain the problem.

The spring latch on the pop-up flash can stick. It is part of the hinge in the rear. You can try to gently raise the flash and while I would not suggest that you force it open, try to get a fingernail or stiff business card under it while it is clicking and gently help it up. If you are able to get the flash to pop up, you need to clean and lubricate the latch and spring with something like WD40, since dirt and grit can block the correct operation. If you are unable to get the flash to open, the unit will need to go to Canon for service.


----------



## fdenny (Dec 29, 2014)

Put a little lube on the spring on the hinge with a toothpick, thought it helped, but after sitting closed for a while it still sticks. Moved the spring over thought that maybe a problem. I guess not. To me it seems like the catch that locks the flash down is not always releasing as it should. I will spend some more time on it and see if I can find a solution . I will post my findings.


----------



## sama (Dec 30, 2014)

fdenny said:


> Put a little lube on the spring on the hinge with a toothpick, thought it helped, but after sitting closed for a while it still sticks. Moved the spring over thought that maybe a problem. I guess not. To me it seems like the catch that locks the flash down is not always releasing as it should. I will spend some more time on it and see if I can find a solution . I will post my findings.



This one will help too. It's about the micro switch (external flash detect switch) underneath the metal strip of the flash mount. Lubricate the switch button with a tooth pick and a drop of lube oil. (or WD40) 

link for more details : https://www.flickr.com/groups/400d/discuss/72157603959470700/


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 30, 2014)

sama said:


> fdenny said:
> 
> 
> > Put a little lube on the spring on the hinge with a toothpick, thought it helped, but after sitting closed for a while it still sticks. Moved the spring over thought that maybe a problem. I guess not. To me it seems like the catch that locks the flash down is not always releasing as it should. I will spend some more time on it and see if I can find a solution . I will post my findings.
> ...



That's what I was trying to say earlier... But failed to articulate effectively.


----------



## fdenny (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't think the pin under the hot shoe flash attachment is the problem. To me it seems like the hold down catch on the right front ( looking from lens side) that does not always want to release easily. I may have to try a bit of filing on the catch hole on the top of the pop up.
It does now release with just a touch of the finger rather pulling with a finger nail while depressing the shutter button. It pops up continuously once the flash pops up once but after the camera sits shut off it is a hit and miss whether it will pop up on its own.


----------

